# First trip of the year



## Fishigan (Feb 16, 2014)

Finally had decent conditions to get the boat out. Hit my local river, went 1 for 3 on steelhead, with the one i landed being a beautiful 11 lb. female. Here are a couple of cool photos from my GoPro.


----------



## simbelle (Feb 16, 2014)

Very nice! =D>


----------



## Jim (Feb 17, 2014)

Awesome! Keep it up, your helping me get through Winter. You fish other species too?

I am planning a cool contest this year and Video footage will offer a bonus prize!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 17, 2014)

Really awesome stuff!


----------



## Fishigan (Feb 17, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342044#p342044 said:


> Jim » 17 Feb 2014, 11:54[/url]"]Awesome! Keep it up, your helping me get through Winter. You fish other species too?
> 
> I am planning a cool contest this year and Video footage will offer a bonus prize!



I will fish for just about anything that swims, but October through March its pretty much just steelhead. The video on this one didn't turn out that great, as I had some technical difficulties with my camera mount. Once I get a little better with my Gopro I will be sure to share some videos.


----------



## SpecFisher (Feb 20, 2014)

Awesome fishing there!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Feb 20, 2014)

Jelious


----------



## ccm (Feb 21, 2014)

Awesome! I wish we had those species in Texas. Just something I've always wanted to catch. Guess I will have to add it to my bucket list and travel one day. But not know got to get the boat ready for crappie fishing in the creeks in a few weeks provided the weather stays stable here in Texas :LOL2: Artic cold front next week the weather man says.


----------



## Fishigan (Feb 22, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=342458#p342458 said:


> ccm » 21 Feb 2014, 22:21[/url]"]Awesome! I wish we had those species in Texas. Just something I've always wanted to catch. Guess I will have to add it to my bucket list and travel one day. But not know got to get the boat ready for crappie fishing in the creeks in a few weeks provided the weather stays stable here in Texas :LOL2: Artic cold front next week the weather man says.



Yeah the weather has been holding me back from getting out. We had a slight warm up, but now the forecast is calling for below zero temps again, with -20 wind chills.


----------

